# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  What is in your post-collapse 'insurance' policy??

## RileyE104

All I can think of is:



> - guns / ammo
> 
> - dry / canned food
> 
> - gold / silver / nickel / copper
> 
> - warm clothing / socks / boxers / jeans / boots
> 
> - toilet paper
> ...

----------


## pcosmar

My Faith.






> 17 The Spirit and the Bride say, Come. And let the one who hears say, Come. And let the one who is thirsty come; let the one who desires take the water of life without price.
> 
> 18 I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book.
> 
> 20 He who testifies to these things says, Surely I am coming soon. Amen. Come, Lord Jesus!
> 
> 21 The grace of the Lord Jesus be with all. [6] Amen.

----------


## armstrong

> My Faith.


you are so right, it will not take long to figure who has and who has not.

----------


## MelissaWV

Knowledge.

It can't be taken away from you, except by means that render it irrelevant.  If you can't remember how to make fire, catch/gather and prepare food, avoid unwanted visitors of any sort, how to use the bathroom in the woods and not foul up your air or water... well... good luck toting around and protecting all your silver.

(I love, btw, how you count toilet paper as a survival insurance policy.  How much are you carrying around, how are you keeping it dry enough to be useful, and where are you flushing it?)

----------


## PaulineDisciple

In order:
Faith
Family
Food
Firearms

----------


## PaulineDisciple

Oh, and one big:
Freaking can of WHOOPASS

----------


## Original_Intent

> In order:
> Faith
> Family
> Food
> Firearms


Good plan.

Under family - it may sound sad for a 47 year old, but I will move into my mom's basement, for real, if things get bad enough. (Her house is paid off, mine isn't) And she has a few acres that I could farm if TSHTF.

----------


## TonySutton

I am thinking hard about finding an inexpensive travel trailer that I can remodel and live in full time.  The major benefit at this point in time is it will free me up to move to a new area if the SHTF.  My uncle and  his wife sold everything and bought a 5th wheel when they retired several years ago.  They pick up and move whenever they want.

----------


## PaulineDisciple

> Good plan.
> 
> Under family - it may sound sad for a 47 year old, but I will move into my mom's basement, for real, if things get bad enough. (Her house is paid off, mine isn't) And she has a few acres that I could farm if TSHTF.


Sounds like a lot of us are in the same boat, I'm 44 with a family of 5 and if it really does get bad, I'll have to move in with the parents that have their farm paid for. Fortunately for us, we both live in the country with acreage. And yes, I am ashamed to say that most of my life I have spent grabbing at the carrots that the banksters have been dangling in front of me, only to find out, I was playing a rigged game that I was never supposed to win at. You know, investing in a property, selling at a profit, buying a more expensive property to avoid taxes etc.

One of my problems was, I was depending on my 401K to eventually pay off the mortgage but since the latest engineered economic crisis, that plan was either permanently put on hold or delayed for a few more decades and I am hearing rumors that they are coming for whatever is left with austerity measures in the U.S. I don't have much left and discovered that if I took it out, I would only be able to keep about 30% of what is in there.

Also, with property taxes going up and inflation looming on the horizon, many people could loose their homes just for not keeping up on property taxes. I am shocked that our parents/grandparents ever let our government implement the most damaging plank of the Communist Manifesto, the abolition of private property, which is essentially what property tax does. My guess is that this aspect of freedom was purposefully ignored in the government controlled education system that they went through, therefore having the desired effect of dumbing them down to this critical component of freedom.

This article that I found a couple of years ago really opened my eyes to just how far our country has gone down the path of Marxism/Communism;

http://www.libertyzone.com/Communist...to-Planks.html

----------


## The Freethinker

Bible, and faith in the Almighty God
food
water
foodstuffs (for baking)
heavy winter clothing
shoes, boots, etc
flashlights and batteries
firearm and ammunition
gold
silver
first aid supplies
survival skills (this area I'm still working on - I just took a Red Cross first aid course)

----------


## georgiaboy

add firewood to these previous great lists - but yeah, having a piece of property already paid for somewhere for close relatives/friends to congregate/commune is key to the plan.    Preferably this property would be off the beaten path somewhat.

----------


## Elwar

http://www.seasteading.org

----------

